# Bulking?



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

i am bulking up after a year of training, i am eating around 3500 cals a day and dont seem to be putting on anymore weight. I am 24, ectomorph and 6.6 tall and weight around 14.5 stone.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

killah said:


> i am bulking up after a year of training, i am eating around 3500 cals a day and dont seem to be putting on anymore weight. I am 24, ectomorph and 6.6 tall and weight around 14.5 stone.


Without knowing your diet specifically, all I can suggest is to up the calorie intake. Being your height, it wouldn't surprise me if you required more than 3500 calories to bulk. Up it to 4000 calories and see where that gets you, then adjust from there if you need to lower it a little or increase.

Hope this helps, I'm sure someone more experienced will give you greater advice, but they again would probably need your diet/macros.

Good Luck Killah!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Eat more


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

need to ensure you're eating the right calories too mate, no point just eating anything to get the calories. You need to make sure you aren't neglecting anything, when I first started training I was eating pure protein pretty much and I made far better gains when I started adding carbs. Your body needs everything in the right amounts, there is some good advice on here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

You'll have to eat miles more than that as i'm currently 72kg and have to eat 3,600 kcals to bulk. I'm also a endo and 6.5 inches shorter than you. haha

*JUST google how to workout your body weights kcals, protein, fats and carb requirements. You'll notice you'll need at least 4,000 kcals.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't stop eating as it is lol will up it to 4000 see if I put weight on. Gonna start running SD soon.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

killah said:


> I don't stop eating as it is lol will up it to 4000 see if I put weight on. Gonna start running SD soon.


Blender comes in handy when feeling like that. Have a smoothie "meal"


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Post you're diet here, will solve everything, dont be a pussy and post fake diets also as many people seem to do on this forum.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

fitday.com

learn how to use it...

my diet is 500g/day protein, 50-70g carbs, and 50g fat.. when i eat more, I'm a fat f**ker... except when i do insulin and DNP.. i add 400g of carbs and extra 300g protein when doing insulin (have to).. which is a lot of extra cals...

3500 is not that much for a 6"6" guy.... you really don't eat enough... you'll learn to eat more.. shakes help (when doing 'slin ALL my extra cals are in shakes)


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

i am struggling to eat 3500 atm, is it ok to have some so called birty food cause i aint gonna get all calories in otherwise.


----------



## Vasea (Mar 8, 2011)

U are like me, u can eat 3217465845983457 calories, i found that our bodies is stand where it is feels good.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

get some malt loaf its 800 calories a loaf


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Inapsine said:


> get some malt loaf its 800 calories a loaf


is that the same as soreen?


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

yer soreen, my mate had too eat about 4-5k calories a day to gain so he ate one a day and had some odd concoctions and some giant meals he loved it. More of a 3000-3500 myself


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

lol might give it a go, anything else i can eat to get the calories in?


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

killah said:


> lol might give it a go, anything else i can eat to get the calories in?


Cup of oats, 2 table spoon of peanut butter and 500ml of milk and your looking at 500+ calories easily there with a good amount of protein. Just add it somewhere along the day and see how it goes.


----------

